# Probiotic Drinks



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone know does the probiotic drinks like Actimel and Yakult help constipation.I've been eating Activia yoghurt - the 0% fat kind and I think it must be the aspartame in it because I've had really bad headaches, burning eyes, racy heart so swopped to the full fat version but that made me really restless at bedtime even though I was eating it at lunch time (saw someone on another forum had similar problems). However Activia does work - it's just the side effects from the low fat kind. I'm dubious about eating the full fat version as I'm trying to lose some weight and although delicious they have milk and cream in it.So I'm wondering do probiotic drinks have the same effect on the bowels and help those that suffer constipation. And will I get the same side effects if I have a low fat version of Actimel! Hate it when you find something that works but the side effects outweigh the benefits. Been great the last 12 days not worrying about having a BM!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It will depend on what strains are used for the particular probiotic drink and how that strain interacts with you.Most of them have not been tested for specific reactions in humans so I can't guess much just from a type of beverage.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1876328...Pubmed_RVDocSum has some info on Yakult and SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) but how that will translate to your situation, is hard to speculate, especially since it is a preliminary study and not well controlled and had a small number of people participating.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Kathleen.It's just I'm really not happy with having these effects which I really believe is the sweetener in the yoghurt and I'm normally quite good with what goes into my body. Shame too as they work but today I've noticed I'm not passing much fluid neither - and I feel more bloated today than I did last week - I've done 12 days out of the 14 day test they say take.What's your views on sweeteners like aspartame Kathleen?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people tolerate them some people don't.They are not universally evil, but some people do have some problems.Natural sweeteners are often just as problematic.If there is sorbitol from the fruit juices (like pear or apple juice) that can cause gas and even diarrhea for some.Some people do not tolerate high frucotose corn syurp or things naturally high in fructose like honey.Strangely plain old purified cane sugar (table sugar or fructose) is often one of the better tolerated sweeteners even if it is usually seen as the evil one.


----------

